# How to upgrade ram in Gateway All in One



## dannaswolcott

I bought a gateway all in one desktop, Trying to upgrade the ram to 4GB..id like a little documentation on where the ram is located before I rip the entire computer apart.. Model is Zx4250, I chated with support and they dont even have the documents on how to do it... Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## cabinfever1977

i found a video for a hp all in one how to upgrade memory

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQVZac2h_U8


----------



## dannaswolcott

That video shows simple lol.. There is no back plates or anything.. I think I am gonna have to remove the entire back cover to get access to the ram.


----------



## cabinfever1977

you would think there would be a simpler way. I'll keep looking online.

here what the computer looks like:
http://www.tecca.com/product/gatewa...amd-e-series-processor-20-display-2gb-memory/

in the pic of the rear of the computer,middle at bottom does appear to be a cover for something,could it be for memory? if not the whole back cover might need to be taken off by a professional. didn't you get a manual with it.


----------



## dannaswolcott

No manual on how to take it apart... And that cover is to add an extra hard drive. All ready thought of it... I can take it apart with no problem I just want to make sure thats what needs to be done. 






cabinfever1977 said:


> you would think there would be a simpler way. I'll keep looking online.
> 
> here what the computer looks like:
> http://www.tecca.com/product/gatewa...amd-e-series-processor-20-display-2gb-memory/
> 
> in the pic of the rear of the computer,middle at bottom does appear to be a cover for something,could it be for memory? if not the whole back cover might need to be taken off by a professional. didn't you get a manual with it.


----------



## dannaswolcott

I have searched and searched and I cant find out how to take this thing apart , I have tried and i cant even find screws to pull it apart. I cant tell if the front has to come off first or the back.. Ugh any ideas would be great, This is bugging the h***out of me!!


----------



## cabinfever1977

I will search online and post here if i find anything...

your gateway is hard to find,i found a acer that had no screws but had clips holding it together,heres a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzTUF9ds2cw

I will keep looking for your model...


----------



## dannaswolcott

It seams like the front panel around the screen will pop off, is it possible i have to pop it off first? ugh I am so stuck!


----------



## Carl Von Hassel

I too purchased a Gateway ZX4250 and a 4 GB RAM upgrade kit. It took me awhile to figure out how to open the case. Here is what I found.

1) Remove the two rubber pads at the bottom of the case (don't worry they pop right back on).
2) Open the small back cover.
3) Remove the one screw.
*****CAREFUL****
4) This part is a little difficult but just be careful not to use too much force. Take two small flat head screwdrivers and slowly separate the plastic silver front panel from the plastic black back panel. Start at the bottom where the two rubber pads were removed. Work your way around the case, you can see how the clips are connecting the two panels as you work your way around the all-in-one. It shouldn't be too hard just be careful on how much force you use.
5) Once the panels are separated you can now access the hard drive, optical drive and some other components.
6) Disconnect the Hard drive sata cable from the motherboard.
7) Disconnect the other cable right next to the sata cable on the motherboard (I'm not sure as to the purpose of this cable.
8) Remove the screws from the metal plate covering the motherboard. Take careful note that a grounding cable is connected to one screw.
9) Install your RAM.
10) Reverse the procedure to put everything back together.

This whole procedure to upgrade my RAM took about 15 minutes. I hope this helps some of you that are trying to upgrade your RAM. If you have any questions PM me.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Wow. A thread bump from February that wasn't a spammer.


----------

